# CSV Rejected



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

My CSV APPLICATION is rejected stating that "Applicant Must register with relevant professional body " but i have already submitted the IITPSA Membership no and CSA Certificate. i dont understand what else i should submit them.

As i have provided each and every document with job offer, required for the CSV Application.

IIPSA also confirmed me for the professional body.

This is really weird. now i need to appeal again within 10 days.

Time is very limited as holidays in decmber. i am not even getting booking within 10 days and what additional doc i need to prvide them.

Please advise!!


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi LegalMan,

Can you pleae advise on my query.

Regards,


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

What's your branch in engineering? If it's IT or Computer Science, then you can submit IITPSA documents. Other than these branches, you have to register in ECSA.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

I think its pretty simple

If they NOTICE/SEE ENGINEERING mentioned in your resume or educational certificates its ECSA
If they NOTICE/SEE IT/Computer Science, its IITPSA

They don't bother going through your previous work experience, or total work experience etc.


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

Srihith said:


> My CSV APPLICATION is rejected stating that "Applicant Must register with relevant professional body " but i have already submitted the IITPSA Membership no and CSA Certificate. i dont understand what else i should submit them.
> 
> As i have provided each and every document with job offer, required for the CSV Application.
> 
> ...


Hi, ensure that the membership for the current year has been paid and no outstanding balance are pending. My friends application was rejected with similar reason it was due to the outstanding balance issue once fees where paid he appealed again and the visa was granted.


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

Shri-SA said:


> Hi, ensure that the membership for the current year has been paid and no outstanding balance are pending. My friends application was rejected with similar reason it was due to the outstanding balance issue once fees where paid he appealed again and the visa was granted.


how much time it takes for the appeal to be processed.


----------

